

Programming Languages at a Glance - ghosthamlet
http://www.minimalprogramming.org/html/index.html

======
sugerman
More appropriately titled "Programming Languages at a Glance" by the author.

------
gtani
Kind of reminds me of hyperpolyglot cheats

[http://hyperpolyglot.org/ml](http://hyperpolyglot.org/ml) (Ocaml, haskell,
scala, F#; last update 2 days ago

